# Sperre einzelner User bei PNs



## HKL (6. Apr. 2006)

Moin!
Kann ich eigentlich einzelne User hier davon ausschliessen mir PNs zu schicken? Oder geht das nur über die globale Einstellung?
Cu,
Holger


----------



## Joachim (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Sperre einzelner User bei PNs*

Hallo Holger,

das geht soweit ich das weis, nur über:

-Nützliche Links
-Private Nachrichten
-Ignor/Buddy-Liste

ich habs noch nie getestet, aber ich denke mal das es so nur global geht, dh. im gesammten Forum, und damit nicht nur PNs, sondern auch Postings betreffen wird.

Wenn du jedoch Ärger mit bestimmten Usern hast, in dem diese dich mit PMs unaufgefordert belästigen (Werbung, Drohungen, ...)- können auch wir Mods was tun. Sag bescheid. (gern auch per PN  )


----------



## Thorsten (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Sperre einzelner User bei PNs*

Hallo Holger,

ich hoffe nicht das Du hier belästigt wirst?!

Wie Joachim schon sagte, kurz eine PM an einem von uns 
und wir klären das, dafür sind wir da!


----------



## HKL (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Sperre einzelner User bei PNs*

Moin!

Es geht nicht um Belästigung oder ähnliches. Es gibt nur jemanden hier im Forum von dem ich mich veralbert fühle und in dessen Richtung ich jeglichen Kontakt zukünftig vermeiden möchte. Bevor ich mich richtig ärgere.

Dank euch beiden.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Thorsten (6. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Sperre einzelner User bei PNs*

ok. erledigt!

ich mache dann hier zu


----------

